# The Rescue pup is home!!



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Ooohhhh, what a little cutie!! I love the sweater!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*My little rescue Maltese is sick!*

I feel so bad he went home yesterday to his forever home and they called me today, he's been throwing up, not eating but other wise acting fine. I'm thinking he's just adopting to his new home, told them if he wasn't better by tomorrow to consider taking him to the vet.
He was fine the 2 day's he was here, maybe he misses all the other dogs around him,. What do you think?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Could be he is just getting adjusted.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It could very well be that all the adjustments he has been through have had an effect on his immune system. I would have the new owners try cooking up some hamburger & rice to see if that settles the little guy stomach.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's what I suggested to, try hamburger and rice or some think like a piece of ham to see if he would take it, over dog food. Don't really know what kinda food if any he's been eating.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now Steffi I just posted the same pic...LOL


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww what a cutie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You two need to get it together. ROFL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ROFL....thanks Hooch, I think we think alot alike...after all she's my daughter :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cute and I can understand why you wanted to keep him. Love hiim in his little sweater.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She actually called me 2 times on her way home, she was getting sick because the dog was getting sick...LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just merged the two threads...to help a bit....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Rick!!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww! What a sweetheart. His new family will love him instantly.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

what a sweet heart i love the jumper too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I just merged the two threads...to help a bit....


Thanks Rick and Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I just merged the two threads...to help a bit....


I give up, LOL computer playing tricks on me


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... what a precious face!!! I can understand how hard this must be... I would find it difficult to give them up too. I sure hope he adjusts soon... and starts to feel better. Sounds like he's found a great home... I hope they spoil him rotten.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

GOOD NEWS!!! Oscar is doing so much better Samantha his new mommy found that he absolutly loves Pedigree little champ beef & cheese wet food. Which is totally better then him not eating anything! They are going to slowly work him into real dog food since I'm not sure canned is completely healthy as a full time diet. I am so glad he is doing better, and he loves being outside. He also has a new best friend their 8 week old female Black labher name is Bear. They are just the best of friends which makes me happy!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Woohoo, way to go new mommy, I knew you guy's can figure it out..LOL


----------

